# Indoor male pigeon to a nice home! (southern california/los angeles area)



## pidgeypigeons (Apr 11, 2012)

It breaks my heart to give him up, but I think it's for the best.

Last summer my boyfriend had picked up a juvenile pigeon who was very ill and laying in the middle of the sidewalk. He was too old for handfeeding but he didn't get the hang of eating seed for a few weeks even once he got healthy. He follows me all around the apartment and will rest on my shoulder or hand, but being a male he's really aggressive.

The problem is there's not much space in here, and I don't have the room for him to fly around. He doesn't get spooked easily either so I'm very afraid of something bad happening to him or being picked up by a hawk if I were to release him.

Of course I'd love to keep him and I will if no one replies, but if there's a better way for him to live then I hope he becomes a great pet or mate for another pigeon. Hopefully he can go to someone else who can accommodate indoor pigeons!


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Aw, any pictures? I live in So Cal also, and I happen to have a lonely lady pidge- actually been looking to get her a mate. I'd obviously have to check with my roommates first, but I might be a possible good home for the boy  What's his name?


----------



## pidgeypigeons (Apr 11, 2012)

Jivu said:


> Aw, any pictures? I live in So Cal also, and I happen to have a lonely lady pidge- actually been looking to get her a mate. I'd obviously have to check with my roommates first, but I might be a possible good home for the boy  What's his name?


Oh that would be great! He's a bit noisy, always coos when I walk in the room, so yes let me know if it's alright.

His name is Poe


----------



## Susan (Mar 12, 2008)

I would love to give your guy a home! The mate to one of my female pigeons just died on Sunday. We have a nice aviary in our backyard with about 20 other pigeons. The rest are mated, so I think she's lonely. We'll give him a great home with high quality food & fresh water every day. I'm in Culver City. Thanks.


----------



## pidgeypigeons (Apr 11, 2012)

Susan said:


> I would love to give your guy a home! The mate to one of my female pigeons just died on Sunday. We have a nice aviary in our backyard with about 20 other pigeons. The rest are mated, so I think she's lonely. We'll give him a great home with high quality food & fresh water every day. I'm in Culver City. Thanks.


Oh wow! I'd be so glad if you'd take my Poe  The other poster in this thread hasn't responded so I think it's safe to give him to you. I'll PM you


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry!
Been busy trying to convince my roommates, but I think it is a no go  Got two yeses and one no.
He looks wonderful though, and I really do want to get Miss Stuart a friend at some point.


----------



## pidgeypigeons (Apr 11, 2012)

Jivu said:


> Sorry!
> Been busy trying to convince my roommates, but I think it is a no go  Got two yeses and one no.
> He looks wonderful though, and I really do want to get Miss Stuart a friend at some point.


What a cute name, Poe's "real" name is Sir Poe. They would have made a cute couple 

I understand though, he's a very noisy pigeon and I'm in the same situation having apartment pigeons


----------

